# Cube Access Hybrid pro 500 - any advice on which spec?



## BSOh (8 Feb 2020)

Hi everyone

As my little commuting car has died, I have 99% convinced myself to invest in an e-bike through cycle to work scheme instead of replacing the 4 wheels. It will save me ssssooo much money. My commute is only 9 miles each way but at one end is basically a 2 mile long hill. I also want something that I can take out on the weekends to enjoy, as I am surrounded by forest roads where I live. I've read lots and come to the conclusion that a bosch cx motor is likely the best option. 

Due to being small and the availability of bikes through the scheme in my size, my choice has been narrowed somewhat, but I've found something I fancy. I now need to decide which spec to go for.

The bikes are the Cube Access hybrid pro 500 and the Cube Access hybrid pro 500 EX both with the 500 battery. There is a £200 difference in price, and I was wondering what you guys thought about the value in going for the upgraded model?

Cube Access hybrid pro 500
Cube Access hybrid pro EX

The first 'upgrade' I can see is the semi-integrated battery of the basic model vs the integrated 'powertube' battery on the upgrade. Will this offer any advantages other than looking nicer? 

The second main difference is the brakes - the basic has Shimano MT200 hydraulic and the better version the MT400 hydraulic. The extra cost isn't an issue, but as far as I can see if the integrated battery doesn't offer anything practical like better protection, then the only benefit is in the better brakes, is this worth £200?

Opinions please? I'm ready to pull the trigger


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Feb 2020)

I have a Bosch motor on my Raleigh motus
As far as the powertube battery is concerned - I prefer the external version as it is easier to unlock ond take with me. It is by far the most valuable part of the bike and, assuming that a thief has a brain and knows what they are doing - which is a strech - is the most resellable thing - hence being able to easily unlock it and dump it is a bag is something I like - it makes the bike less knickable


As far as the brakes are concerned - can you get a test ride?? feel can be everything!
Also check for little extras like lights that are controlled from the handlbars - and different controllers


----------



## BSOh (8 Feb 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I have a Bosch motor on my Raleigh motus
> As far as the powertube battery is concerned - I prefer the external version as it is easier to unlock ond take with me. It is by far the most valuable part of the bike and, assuming that a thief has a brain and knows what they are doing - which is a strech - is the most resellable thing - hence being able to easily unlock it and dump it is a bag is something I like - it makes the bike less knickable
> 
> 
> ...




Being able to remove the battery is a really good point. That's a big plus for sure, something I hadn't thought about. Thanks!


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Feb 2020)

Both bikes will support on bike charging, but the older shaped battery is easier to remove if you want to charge off the bike.

Replacement cost is the same, but the older shape is much more popular and there's often hardly used ones available.

If you need to buy a battery, that could make the difference between about £350 and close to £700.


----------



## BSOh (8 Feb 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Both bikes will support on bike charging, but the older shaped battery is easier to remove if you want to charge off the bike.
> 
> Replacement cost is the same, but the older shape is much more popular and there's often hardly used ones available.
> 
> If you need to buy a battery, that could make the difference between about £350 and close to £700.



Looks like the lower spec it is then, I think that's decision made for me. Hopefully I'll order tonight/tomorrow. Will post some pics when it arrives


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Feb 2020)

BSOh said:


> Looks like the lower spec it is then, I think that's decision made for me. Hopefully I'll order tonight/tomorrow. Will post some pics when it arrives



That's the one I would go for.

Neither bike has the most puncture proof tyres.

Smart Sam Actives are a reasonable compromise for your use, but the Plus version would be less prone to puncture and more durable.

Might be something to think about if you get a few punctures, or when tyre replacement time comes.

Both bikes also have SRAM 12 speed Eagle.

Nowt wrong with that, it's a high end groupset.

But replacing the cassette will cost about £130, so it's worth bearing in mind you will need a few quid for maintenance in a year or two.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/sram-gx-eagle-12-speed-cassette-10-50-637597


----------



## BSOh (9 Feb 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> That's the one I would go for.
> 
> Neither bike has the most puncture proof tyres.
> 
> ...



Yes, the groupset was the only thing which put me off initially. But then I thought fark it, why not treat myself, I'd spend more keeping the car on the tarmac. 

Thanks for the heads up on the tyres, I'll keep an eye on the specials that come out and hopefully pick up a good deal on something a bit more robust. 

I'm quite exited now!


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Feb 2020)

BSOh said:


> I'd spend more keeping the car on the tarmac.



Yes, that's the key - ebike commuting will be much cheaper than the car, but it won't be free.

Anyhow, not all things Eagle are ludicrously priced.

I see they make a super duper chain for £60, but there's also one for £20, which you could pay for a chain for any groupset.

Most riders find a cassette will last the life of two or three chains, so that's a few thousand miles sorted for not much money.

Tyre tread for your use is a consideration.

The bike will run much better on the commute on semi-slicks, but you might want a chunkier tread for the forest tracks.

It's a compromise, but the Smart Sams will certainly get you started well enough.


----------



## BSOh (12 Feb 2020)

Well cycle to work approved and process completed by Monday PM. Bike in stock so as per website would be dispatched in 24 hours, delivery 2-5 days. 

They phoned me to confirm details, and tried to convince me to go for a frame 2 inches too big. Mmmmmmmm

I managed to politely put across that I wasn't new to bikes and was confident that their recommendation would just be too big for me. So we stuck with my original order.

Rang today as they were going to ring to confirm delivery day and I hadn't heard anything. They advised the bike is out of stock so supplier would have to send one out. Expected to arrive with them 'some time next week' . Funny that. 

I suspect I am going to have a wait on my hands.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Feb 2020)

Mmm, no need to press the panic button just yet, but I have heard of Cube dealers taking orders for bikes they cannot realistically supply.

One of the advantages of buying a bike such as a Cube is you have a choice of spec, size, and colour.

But this does mean there is an enormous - theoretical - inventory.

There are eight versions of the model you've selected, multiply by that by the number of models and it comes to hundreds of different bikes.

As far as I can gather, Cube will only build a relatively small number of each model.

Once they are gone, they are gone - the factory build programme is set and they are on with other bikes.

You are buying relatively early in the model year, which improves your chances of getting the bike you've selected.

But if the dealer cannot get the bike within a week or so, I would be asking some serious questions.


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Feb 2020)

Lovely looking bikes. It's a shame Cube have not followed Trek's lead and added folding handles to the Powertube batteries, because the sleek downtubes look tonnes nicer, with the added benefit of making your bike a bit more incognito in a busy bike rack, which reduces worries of theft. I guess they'll wise up next season.


----------



## BSOh (14 Feb 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> Lovely looking bikes. It's a shame Cube have not followed Trek's lead and added folding handles to the Powertube batteries, because the sleek downtubes look tonnes nicer, with the added benefit of making your bike a bit more incognito in a busy bike rack, which reduces worries of theft. I guess they'll wise up next season.



They do look nicer. 

I'll be using it for commuting and the bike rack is inside a secure compound right next door to the manned security gate so that gives me some comfort regarding security. I've still ordered gold security locks though. I don't plan on using it anywhere else where it would be out of my site. 



Pale Rider said:


> Mmm, no need to press the panic button just yet, but I have heard of Cube dealers taking orders for bikes they cannot realistically supply.
> 
> One of the advantages of buying a bike such as a Cube is you have a choice of spec, size, and colour.
> 
> ...




Well I've had confirmation today that the bike will be delivered on Tuesday, so good news. I'm just too impatient sometimes  

I'll post some pics when its set up.


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Feb 2020)

You'll need good locks, because you'll never know what might happen:


View: https://youtu.be/cmQjxQAeqJw?t=87


----------



## BSOh (18 Feb 2020)

Well today was n+1 day. 

Arrived in fairly good order. Only needed to centre the bars and attach the pedals. Everything else done, they even fitted the mudguards and rear rack I ordered before they boxed it up. the mudguards I'm not 100% happy with the fitting so that will need a fettle. 

When manoeuvring the bike, it felt every bit as heavy as the 23kg advertised weight. It's heavy. Really heavy. 

It dark, wet and windy here so not ideal conditions to go for a test run. But I just had to. So I put some lights on, whacked it on turbo and went down the road. And up the road. And back down the road. and up the road again. I can honestly say I have not giggled in such glee since I was a kid  

As far as the assistance goes, I don't know what I was expecting, but it certainly wasn't that power. As soon as I took the first few pedal strokes I started giggling out loud. It was a very long and considered process for me to decide to spend out this much money on a bike. Those doubts just went out the window there and then!

I put it into the lowest eco setting, and even that felt like enough assist for the small hill outside the house.. I'll get a proper feel for the assist modes when I go on a proper shakedown ride, but for tonight at least it has put a huge grin on my face.

The weight of the bike was a concern before I set off, but it was unfounded as it felt like I was riding a normal bike. I did a short spurt with no assist and it felt fine, but again will get a better feel on a longer ride. you can of course hear the motor, but it is not as loud as I was expecting it to be. 

The SRAM Eagle ( cheap SX version ) shifter and mech are not the prettiest, and felt a little bit clunky but shifted seamlessly so happy so far. I'm used to Shimano so the shifter will take some getting used to, comfortable enough though. All I can say about the brakes at this point is they worked well. More riding time needed to assess properly, but they seem to have been set up ok. 

The forks look just as they are - heavy and cheap. They will do fine for the commute for now though. Having seen @jowwy 's upgrade to the forks on his cube commuter I may go down that route when I have some spare cash, it will save a lot of weight (and look great too )

As I am small I thought perhaps the 27.5 wheels on a 13.5" frame would make it look a bit clown bike-ish, but it looks pretty good - like a good solid commuter at the moment with guards, rear rack and the massive 2.6 tyres. I think with that stuff stripped off, and some narrower commuting tyres it could look quite pretty 

I've had a quote from the LBS for a tubeless upgrade, and also priced up some marathon plus. I'm going into the shop later this week to have a chat and will decide then which to go for. 

From my (very short) initial test ride, all I can say is I cannot wait to start commuting on it. It blew away all my expectations. I think I'm going to cycle to work every day with a smile on my face (especially coming home up the ruddy long steep hill to my house). 

I got so exited I didn't take photo's before I locked her up for the night! I'll take some on my first decent ride.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Feb 2020)

Marathon Plus are hard to beat for commuting, but you might want to consider Big Ben Plus.

It's a 2" balloon tyre which does give some air suspension.

You might be grateful of that if you fit a rigid fork.

https://www.schwalbe.com/en/tour-reader/big-ben-plus


----------



## BSOh (18 Feb 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Marathon Plus are hard to beat for commuting, but you might want to consider Big Ben Plus.
> 
> It's a 2" balloon tyre which does give some air suspension.
> 
> ...



They look good thanks for the tip.

And thanks for your help, not just on this thread but I read other threads where you have given advice to others when I was doing some initial research.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Feb 2020)

BSOh said:


> They look good thanks for the tip.
> 
> And thanks for your help, not just on this thread but I read other threads where you have given advice to others when I was doing some initial research.



Thank you for thanking me - I could bore for England on the topic of ebikes.

You seem well set, you have realistic expectations of what an ebike could do for you, and have been prepared to spend an appropriate sum of money to get there.

For most new ebike riders, weight - and sometimes range - are the biggest downsides.

The weight will never go away, but as you say is not a problem while riding along.

It can be a nuisance when manhandling the bike through obstructions, such as A frames on cycle paths.

With that in mind I try to ride routes that don't have too many of those.

Hopefully your commuting route is mostly on roads or unrestricted paths.


----------



## BSOh (26 Feb 2020)

Well I commuted Monday and Tuesday on the bike, and I'm very happy. The weather on Monday was really awful, so bad that I left the house and thought of turning back a mile in. But I told myself if I could commute in that then I can commute in anything and cracked on. 

I found that I used mostly eco mode on the way, with some tour mode thrown in on the hillier parts. On the way home I used mostly tour, with some turbo mode for the nightmare hill at the end of the journey. 

I had thought about seeing how far I could stretch the battery on a single charge. Then thought sod it, as its a replacement for the car as commuter transport, and not for exercise then I'd be as comfortable as I could be and make the journey as easy as possible. It also made it way more fun . I rode 40 miles using 4 of the 5 bars of battery. I'm pleased with that considering how much assist I used 

I was right about the mudguard needing fettling, but ignored myself and ended up having to remove the front stays mid ride. 

The seatpost rack is coming off and will be replaced with a seatpost bag. Also finding the stock seat uncomfortable, bit will give it a bit longer before I swap. The lowest 2 gears started skipping on second ride so also need fettling. I don't use them so not too much bother to fix asap, I'll get the lbs to sort them when they upgrade my tyres. 

Here's the bike looking very 'used' after only two journeys. She'll get a clean tomorrow


----------



## confusedcyclist (27 Feb 2020)

They don't stay new for long


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Feb 2020)

I think the idea is you put the mudguards on before the ride, not after it.


----------



## BSOh (28 Feb 2020)




----------



## CXRAndy (1 Mar 2020)

Extending the rear mudguard to beyond the bottom bracket to help keep the crap off the motor and same extension to front mudguard to stop spray covering the motor, frame and chain drive. These little mods will keep your maintenance down a fair bit


----------

